# شيء أروع وأغلى من الحب



## وليم تل (8 يوليو 2009)

شيء أروع وأغلى من الحب

ظل يحاكيها وتحاكيه
من خلف تلال وحدتها وركام أيام عمرها
تناجيا الحلم وتقاسما الفرح والألم
غاص بمكنون ذاتها وسبحت بأوصاله
تغلغل بكيانها سرت بشريانه
ذاب بذرات تكوينها انصهرت بوجدانه
عزف بأوتارها وتقلدت عرش أحلامه

............ .........

وفى خضم تلك المشاعر والأحاسيس المتأججة
أجتاحها طوفان من الأسئلة
وعلامات الإستفهام والتعجب المتلاطمة
ما هذا الشعور الذى يجرفها
بحنان وعذوبة نادرة إلى مناطق لم تطأها حتى بالخيال
لم ترتد روعتها من قبل
وظل السؤال يؤرق مسمعها
هل هذا هو الحب الذى ألفه العشاق؟؟؟!!!!
أم هو التعود والاعتياد!!؟؟
أم هو الحنين لحلم ضائع
متكسر من ماض مر وفات !!؟؟
أم الاحتياج لروعة الشعور
والظمأ والحاجة للارتواء!!؟؟

............ ......... ..

آثرت البعد عنه والهرب لأبعد مكان بداخلها الحزين
وغاب عنها همسه
ولأول مرة تسمع لحن الحيرة يِعزف بأناملها
وجاءت أفكارها متأملة لحالها
وهذا الفراق القاسى
ومشاعر العناد والتردد خلف غيمات الألم
و تمتزج روحها بالأريج المتطاير من عبق زهوره
وتذكرت رؤاه الجارفة
واللحظات التى لم تفارق مخيلتها المبهورة

............ ......... ...

بينما تدنو خطاها المشتاقة نحوه
حيث مجلسه الأثير داخل قلبها
فهو معنى للحب وعقيقة الروح هو ذاتها الضائعة
هو نصفها التى ظلت تبحث عنه طيلة عمرها
وجاش قلبها بحنين غريب نادر
حين رددت اسمه ولفها إعصار الشوق
من خلف صفحات التلاقى
ما اجمل ان تموت الآن على صدر تلك الصفحات
التى تحياها رغم إضرام القلب بيأسة

............ ......... .....

أحست لتذكرها صوته بصحو عجيب
يتدفق بروحها المتعبة
وكاد قلبها يثب من صدرها
لمجرد استرجاع نبرات صوته الرخيم
ونفسها جاشت بالسعادة والفرح يخامرها
بهذا الصوت شديد الصفاء
واستمعت لموسيقى حالمة لا تعرف مصدرها
اخذتها بسحرها لتطير بها عبر لحظات التمنى وامل اللقاء
فهناك مشاعر تجيش بها النفوس
ومن اجلها نحتمل العذاب
بات عقلها يفور كالبركان
وروحها تطير عبر الازمان
باحثة عنه بكل مكان
لتخبره ان شعورها نحوه شئ آخر
أكبر وأروع من الحب
وأقوى وأعتى من الطوفان

............ ......... ..

لا تعرف له اسما او وصفا غير انه يغمرها
بلحظات التلاقى وأوقات الهجران
وظل السؤال هل هذا هو الحب
ام شيئ أروع وأكبر من الحب​


----------



## Alexander.t (8 يوليو 2009)

*هو فى حب اكتر من كده*


*ميرسى كتيير استاذى وليم على الكلمات الروعه دى*

*بجد فوق الروعه*


*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## lovely dove (8 يوليو 2009)

بجد انا مش عارفه اقولك ايه يا وليم 
علي الكلام الاكتر من رااااااااااااائع ده 
مش عارفه اعبر من كتر اعجابي بالكلمات دي 
وادي تقييم لاحلي كلام 
تسلم ايدك وتعيش وتكتب 
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 يوليو 2009)

موضوع فى منتهى الجمال يا وليم 

ميرررررسى ليك على الموضوع 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## candy shop (9 يوليو 2009)

كلام اكتر من راااااااااااااااااااااااائع 

شكراااااااااااااا ليك يا وليم

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## happy angel (10 يوليو 2009)




----------



## Rosetta (10 يوليو 2009)

*مررررررسي يا وليم 
ربنا يحميك ​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 يوليو 2009)

واووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
بجد مش عارفه اقتبس اي جزء من روعه الكلمات كلها
فيها احساس روعه ياخد الروح ويغرق القلب في عالم الحب الجميل
احيك زعيمي الغالي
علي هذا الموضوع
تقبل تحياتي ومروري​


----------



## النهيسى (11 يوليو 2009)

_ مميز ورائع يسوع يباركك ​_


----------



## kalimooo (11 يوليو 2009)

موضوع رائع جداااا يا وليم

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## وليم تل (11 يوليو 2009)

حقا انت الاروع
مينا
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## queen of heart (11 يوليو 2009)

بجد كلام من جواك مش من لسانك
متشكرين ع الروعه دي
بس بجد هوا ده الحب


----------



## grges monir (11 يوليو 2009)

رووووووعة وليم
كلمات فى منتهى الرقة والعزوبة


----------



## وليم تل (20 يوليو 2009)

حقا انتى الاروع
بيبو
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
وشكرا على تقيمك للموضوع
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (8 أغسطس 2009)

حقا انت الاجمل 
كوكو
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (27 سبتمبر 2009)

حقا انتى الاروع
كاندى
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ومتى بود
​


----------



## +Coptic+ (27 سبتمبر 2009)

*كلمات رائعة جدا و احساس جميل 
ربنا يبارك في موهبتك الجملية*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (27 سبتمبر 2009)

*أحست لتذكرها صوته بصحو عجيب
يتدفق بروحها المتعبة
وكاد قلبها يثب من صدرها
لمجرد استرجاع نبرات صوته الرخيم
ونفسها جاشت بالسعادة والفرح يخامرها
بهذا الصوت شديد الصفاء
واستمعت لموسيقى حالمة لا تعرف مصدرها
اخذتها بسحرها لتطير بها عبر لحظات التمنى وامل اللقاء
فهناك مشاعر تجيش بها النفوس
ومن اجلها نحتمل العذاب
بات عقلها يفور كالبركان
وروحها تطير عبر الازمان
باحثة عنه بكل مكان
لتخبره ان شعورها نحوه شئ آخر
أكبر وأروع من الحب
وأقوى وأعتى من الطوفان​**روووووووووووووعة يا وليم 
مفيش كلام ممكن يعبر عن الجمال دة 
عزفت اجمل الحانك هنا 

دام ابداعك 

تعيش وتمتعنا​*


----------



## مالدينى (27 سبتمبر 2009)

كلام تقيل لغويا وشعريا 
موضوع هايل


----------



## وليم تل (5 أكتوبر 2009)

حقا انتى الاروع
هابى
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (5 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا ريد روز
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## maroo maroo (5 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع جميييييييييييييييييييييل
ميررررررررررررسى
ربنااااااااااااا يبااااااااااااركك


----------



## hananehab (17 أكتوبر 2009)

جميلة جداااااااااااا

+++++


----------



## tasoni queena (20 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع رائع جدا جدا ومميز

شكرا ليك​


----------



## وليم تل (17 نوفمبر 2009)

حقا انتى الاروع
نيفين رمزى
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## ayman adwar (18 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووور


----------



## وليم تل (22 نوفمبر 2009)

حقا انت الاروع
النهيسى
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود
​


----------



## just member (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*اكتر من رائع اخى الحبيب وليم
وبتستحق احلى تقييم
ربنا يبارك محبتك وخدمتك الجميلة اخى الحبيب

*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*



			لتخبره ان شعورها نحوه شئ آخر
أكبر وأروع من الحب
وأقوى وأعتى من الطوفان

............ ......... ..

لا تعرف له اسما او وصفا غير انه يغمرها
بلحظات التلاقى وأوقات الهجران
وظل السؤال هل هذا هو الحب
ام شيئ أروع وأكبر من الحب
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


بجد مش عارفة اقولك ايه 

غير اقولك شابوه لهذا الموضوع الاكثر من رائع 

​*


----------



## وليم تل (25 نوفمبر 2009)

حقا انت الاروع
كليمو
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (27 نوفمبر 2009)

حقا انت الاروع
كوين
بمرورك العطر ونأمل دوام تواصلك
ودمت بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (4 ديسمبر 2009)

حقا انت الاروع جرجس منير

بمرورك العطر وتواصلك

ودمت بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (8 ديسمبر 2009)

حقا انت الاروع
ماجد
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (18 ديسمبر 2009)

حقا انتى الاروع
راجعة ليسوع
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (21 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا مالدينى
على مرورك العطر
ونأمل دوام تواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## وليم تل (29 ديسمبر 2009)

حقا انتى الاجمل
مارو مارو
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## nasranya (7 يناير 2010)

بجد احساس رائع وكلمات فوق الخيال 
موضوع رائع


----------



## HappyButterfly (7 يناير 2010)

اكيد حب وحب جامد وكبير كمان 
ميرسى لك كتير اخ وليم للكلمات الرائعة دى 
ميرسى لك كتير 
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## +febronia+ (27 يناير 2010)

شكرا ليك​


----------

